# Jersey x klotz



## abax (Apr 1, 2021)

Just received an order from Woodstream and Bill included the above plant as a bonus. Anybody see a photo or the actual
bloom?


----------



## abax (Apr 2, 2021)

The name is Pittston Farm.


----------

